# Need some parts for an atlantic



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I need the draw bar and trailing wheels for an atlantic 4-4-2. (Mine is a 300), as well as the bakelite piece that goes over the back of the armature and holds the brushes. 

I also need the truck sideframe assembly from a GP7 diesel. Preferably the 374/375 in black, but I'm okay with painting. Thanks!

Charles.


----------

